# A new way to make tails?



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 26, 2010)

The other day I was in a museum gift shop and I saw these: http://www.ymctoys.com/item.cfm?do=detail&item=0419

I thought that if you could trim off the nub/hair things, find a way to attach two or three together (their about 10â€ long), put some weights on it, and then fur it, you could have a very interesting looking tail when in motion. The puffer balls are filled with air and swing kind of like a tail. When you put a bunch of them together and put some weight on the end, Iâ€™ll wager it looks really good.

Thoughts?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 26, 2010)

Someone try to make it, i want to see :|


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Someone try to make it, i want to see :|



Quite simple to make really, what i'd do would be buy 3, make a tail 'slip' and sew a weight on the end then slip these in with some glue, close it up and see it work~

I'd make it if I had the time~


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 27, 2010)

Seems like it has a bit of potential. I wanna see it to but alas, I cannot make my own as I'm not all too crafty...


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 27, 2010)

hmmmmmm.... if they still sell those little bggers at my local dollar tree, im totally going to try it ^^


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought those things had liquid in them that made them jellified and too heavy I would have thought for tail making.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 28, 2010)

nope, no liquid, but would they not stretch? someone try it.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 28, 2010)

good idea  i have some old furrblankets i could  try that idea on  >.< but i have no expirience making any type of furrsuit :l


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 28, 2010)

Huh, glad this idea is going over well. 

On a related note, if I were going to make a canid tale out of these should I use 2 or 3 (I'm 5 foot 9 inches)? I can see this working really well for large feline tails, but Iâ€™m not so sure about implementation for canids.


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 28, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Huh, glad this idea is going over well.
> 
> On a related note, if I were going to make a canid tale out of these should I use 2 or 3 (I'm 5 foot 9 inches)? I can see this working really well for large
> feline tails, but Iâ€™m not so sure about implementation for canids.



I think it would only work on breeds that don't have big fluffy tails, and you don't see many of those wandering around.  Best for feline tails


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 28, 2010)

next time im at the $ store, i'll see if they still sell them, and if they do, i will most certainly try it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 2, 2010)

you get the same effect by using flimsy foam. 

the fur really restricts motion.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 3, 2010)

also, another cool idea that ive seen for dragon tails are using/sculpting pool noodles.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 4, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> also, another cool idea that ive seen for dragon tails are using/sculpting pool noodles.



yeah! I've actually seen some really cool tails using this method!


----------

